
JQuery Is Better Than React - chrishynes
https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/jquery-is-better-than-react-cd02dfb026a6
======
api
Try building a really complex UI with just jQuery and you'll see where it
breaks down. It's perfectly fine for simple stuff but once you start needing
to manage, update, validate, etc. a lot of dynamic data your code will melt
down into angel hair spaghetti.

